# Limnophilia Relative?



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

I got this one with some L. sessiflora, but it's clearly more wispy & different. Any ideas what it is?

Thank you.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 16, 2013)

It's a Myriophyllum matogrossense. Easy and attractive


----------



## misant777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

